# How do YOU spray flake?



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

Just curious as to how some of you guys spray your flakes, I grew up with my grandpa spraying it in your clear with a siphon feed like most old school cats, But I know some of you guys prefer different methods, like spraying in intercoat clear, etc. Also, has anyone ever used the flake blaster from OSF? Just curious how it works?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

I shoot my flake in intercoat, but i only use .008 flake, i use a 1.4 tip to spray it out of an hvlp gravity fed gun. Works well for me.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea .. intercoat clear.. 1.7 tip for me..
with a coat of straight clear over it..


----------



## Nineteen60Fouressess (Jan 31, 2003)

real g's paint that shit on with a brush and sand it down!!


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nineteen60Fouressess_@Feb 1 2007, 02:11 PM~7149179
> *real g's paint that shit on with a brush and sand it down!!
> *


you sound like your dad Stan now.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

flake buster = :thumbsdown:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 1 2007, 10:28 AM~7147438
> *I shoot my flake in intercoat, but i only use .008 flake, i use a 1.4 tip to spray it out of an hvlp gravity fed gun. Works well for me.
> *


do you use intercoat for all size flakes??


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Feb 1 2007, 03:08 PM~7150150
> *do you use intercoat for all size flakes??
> *


i dont really use bigger than .008 flake, when i have used bigger flakes i shot it in regular clear, then sand and candy or clear, whatever your going for. 

the bigger flakes dont work as well in the intercaot, the intercoat is so thin, it can dry up.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 1 2007, 07:00 PM~7151701
> *i dont really use bigger than .008 flake, when i have used bigger flakes i shot it in regular clear, then sand and candy or clear, whatever your going for.
> 
> the bigger flakes dont work as well in the intercaot, the intercoat is so thin, it can dry up.
> *


ok,,thats kinda what i thought about the bigger flake with intercoat, also, how big is the .008? Is that ultra mini or something? Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

Good tip for spraying flakes 1.3 or 1.8 ???


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega+Feb 1 2007, 06:16 PM~7151880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


depends on size of flake.


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

Yea... baby is 004 ..lil is 008.. standard is 015.thou and monster is 025 or bass boat
Like these guys are saying..1.4 can shoot oo8 or smaller...1.7 for .015
2.2 for 025 or less
We have a Flake bazooka similar to the buster 99 bucks
Most guys don't like e'm..I call it somewhat hokey but I use the dry gun/bazooka for small stuff..I would never recommend that someone paints a whole car with one..
As far as the intercoat..If you keep it a bit on the thick side the flake will suspend and you can shoot..if you thin it too much the flake will go to the bottom in a gravity and act like mud and clog the gun..

http://www.rothmetalflake.com


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

Heres the box art for the bazooka...


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWTON_@Feb 1 2007, 08:46 PM~7153753
> *Heres the box art for the bazooka...
> 
> 
> ...


basically a schutz gun eh steven????


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i almost always use regular topcoat clear mixed exactly as described on the label. if its big flake, after the flake i will shoot another coat or 2 of topcoat clear over reduced, let it dry over night, sand with 320 and kandy 

and i usually just put as much flake as i can before it starts clogging the tip :biggrin:


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes ..Its a modified shultz gun.. :0 You can get a harbor freight or other and mess with it and get the same effect..There have been other posts on here about that,hopper guns etc...A really cool pic is that guy with the hopper gun blowing out all that silver with casting resin on a bomb...craaaazzzee!

www.http://rothmetalflake.com


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

I've never tried shooting bigger flake in intercoat. Spray the smaller flake through the intercoat, then use the larger flake mixed in regular clear on top of that. It'll take less of the large flake to get a good "blinged out" effect, but you've cut down on your thickness by using the smaller flake in the intercoat.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SwitchBladeCustoms_@Feb 2 2007, 12:31 AM~7154661
> *I've never tried shooting bigger flake in intercoat. Spray the smaller flake through the intercoat, then use the larger flake mixed in regular clear on top of that. It'll take less of the large flake to get a good "blinged out" effect, but you've cut down on your thickness by using the smaller flake in the intercoat.
> 
> 
> ...



ccccccccaaaaaaaaaccchinnggg! :thumbsup: I was going to mix some .008 with some larger flake to be shot together....but I think I will take your suggestion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

intercoat i deff the best way to spray your average flake, drys quick to tack between coats and very hard to run..i use a 2.1 Sharpe to spray most flake...but for your jumbo flake i use the good ole hopper gun ...sprays quicker than you can mixx it , 
this one was sooo burried in flake i dont know why i even based it silver first....


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Feb 2 2007, 08:54 AM~7155697
> *intercoat i deff the best way to spray your average flake, drys quick to tack between coats and very hard to run..i use a 2.1 Sharpe to spray most flake...but for your jumbo flake i use the good ole hopper gun ...sprays quicker than you can mixx it ,
> this one was sooo burried in flake i dont know why i even based it silver first....
> 
> ...


daamn thats bad ass. I know you have a LOT of time in that paint job.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Feb 2 2007, 06:54 AM~7155697
> *intercoat i deff the best way to spray your average flake, drys quick to tack between coats and very hard to run..i use a 2.1 Sharpe to spray most flake...but for your jumbo flake i use the good ole hopper gun ...sprays quicker than you can mixx it ,
> this one was sooo burried in flake i dont know why i even based it silver first....
> 
> ...


 bet you had just as much flake on you as that car did huh


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Feb 1 2007, 06:08 PM~7150150
> *do you use intercoat for all size flakes??
> *


I do. I wouldn't spray it with out intercoat clear anymore. The flake gets buried a lot fasteer with intercoat clear. 


This is about 4 or 5 heavy coats of flake in intercoat clear and 2 coats of actual clear.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 8 2007, 08:44 AM~7207508
> *I do. I wouldn't spray it with out intercoat clear anymore. The flake gets buried a lot fasteer with intercoat clear.
> This is about 4 or 5 heavy coats of flake in intercoat clear and 2 coats of actual clear.
> 
> ...


what size flake is that? Do you use intercoat with the big flake as well? Does it get real grainy and rough?


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Can you over reduce regular clear to get an intercoat type of clear?


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 8 2007, 04:44 PM~7212012
> *Can you over reduce regular clear to get an intercoat type of clear?
> *


not really, intercoat is basically a clear basecoat, if you over reduce a high solid clear, its still a high solid clear. Correct me if I'm wrong guys. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

good topic!


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Feb 8 2007, 06:17 PM~7212271
> *not really, intercoat is basically a clear basecoat, if you over reduce a high solid clear, its still a high solid clear.  Correct me if I'm wrong guys. :biggrin:
> *


I thought i read it somewhere on here


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Feb 8 2007, 05:10 PM~7211107
> *what size flake is that?  Do you use intercoat with the big flake as well?  Does it get real grainy and rough?
> *



Its the small stuff. I have used it with the big stuff as well and it works great.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *Its the small stuff. I have used it with the big stuff as well and it works great.*


Small flake is for pussies! :0


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Feb 9 2007, 01:17 AM~7212271
> *not really, intercoat is basically a clear basecoat, if you over reduce a high solid clear, its still a high solid clear.  Correct me if I'm wrong guys. :biggrin:
> *




you can get it close but you are not gonna gain much from doing it....


might as well use the intercoat it's cheaper


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 9 2007, 07:29 AM~7217139
> *Small flake is for pussies! :0
> *


*Word to the many people working on my Caprice:

VincentVega
PinHeadRed
Me*_
:biggrin: :biggrin:_


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 9 2007, 09:29 AM~7217139
> *Small flake is for pussies! :0
> *


Thats cool if your in to the carnival ride look.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 12 2007, 08:08 AM~7237815
> *Thats cool if your in to the carnival ride look.
> *



:roflmao: 

Carnival ride?

Try Bass Boat, buddy!


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 12 2007, 09:10 AM~7238496
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Carnival ride?
> ...


Shit,,ive seen some tight ass flaked out buckets on the tilt-o-wirl!!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Feb 12 2007, 04:44 PM~7240951
> *Shit,,ive seen some tight ass flaked out buckets on the tilt-o-wirl!!
> *



Yeah, Tom's just a carnival hater. I'm down with Funnel Cakes and Ferris Wheels IV life dogg!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Feb 12 2007, 04:44 PM~7240951
> *Shit,,ive seen some tight ass flaked out buckets on the tilt-o-wirl!!
> *


Me too. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 12 2007, 11:07 PM~7244342
> *Yeah, Tom's just a carnival hater.  I'm down with Funnel Cakes and Ferris Wheels IV life dogg!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I was standing under this car when it was on a lift and ran my hand across the bottom edge of the rear quarter panel and the flake cut my finger. :happysad:



> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Feb 2 2007, 07:54 AM~7155697
> *intercoat i deff the best way to spray your average flake, drys quick to tack between coats and very hard to run..i use a 2.1 Sharpe to spray most flake...but for your jumbo flake i use the good ole hopper gun ...sprays quicker than you can mixx it ,
> this one was sooo burried in flake i dont know why i even based it silver first....
> 
> ...


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 15 2007, 04:14 PM~7271101
> *I was standing under this car when it was on a lift and ran my hand across the bottom edge of the rear quarter panel and the flake cut my finger. :happysad:
> *


stitches????


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 15 2007, 05:14 PM~7271101
> *I was standing under this car when it was on a lift and ran my hand across the bottom edge of the rear quarter panel and the flake cut my finger. :happysad:
> *


ohh yea the belly on that car was ruff as can be, not sure who did the finish work on the belly and frame, after it left my shop it went a lil here and there, never got done right,


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Feb 15 2007, 05:31 PM~7271780
> *ohh yea the belly on that car was ruff as can be, not sure who did the finish work on the belly and frame, after it left my shop it went a lil here and there, never got done right,
> *


so you just sprayed the flake on it??


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

hey billy are you still painting car's?


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

not really,,I would try to do a little here and there if I had a place to do it.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

You got a garage. Just finish up that Caprice! :0


----------



## 85CrownVictoria (Feb 9, 2007)

can u guys let me know exactly what an intercoat clear is?
is it basically clear mixed with flakes?>


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Feb 15 2007, 06:42 PM~7271871
> *so you just sprayed the flake on it??
> *


on the belly and frame ,all i did was spray the flake,, on the body i did about everything else,from mods,flake,patterns,kandy,murals,stripes,leaf,ect , but the owner wanted to qualify at a show ,so he took it with the frame and belly not finished, then decided to have a bunch of other painters try and finish it ....we were going to respray the belly and frame this winter...


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85CrownVictoria_@Feb 15 2007, 11:07 PM~7273973
> *can u guys let me know exactly what an intercoat clear is?
> is it basically clear mixed with flakes?>
> *


a clear base, or binder


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Feb 16 2007, 08:55 AM~7275498
> *on the belly and frame ,all i did was spray the flake,, on the body i did about everything else,from mods,flake,patterns,kandy,murals,stripes,leaf,ect , but the owner wanted to qualify at a show ,so he took it with the frame and belly not finished, then decided to have a bunch of other painters try and finish it ....we were going to respray the belly and frame this winter...
> *




that would suck :uh:


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Feb 1 2007, 05:14 AM~7143868
> *Just curious as to how some of you guys spray your flakes, I grew up with my grandpa spraying it in your clear with a siphon feed like most old school cats,  But I know some of you guys prefer different methods, like spraying in intercoat clear, etc.  Also, has anyone ever used the flake blaster from OSF?  Just curious how it works?
> *


 hello use a flacke buster them are real good 

http://www.oldschoolflake.com/flakebuster.html


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

TRY DBC500 FROM PPG. USUALLY WITH 1-2 QUARTS YOU CAN FLAKE THE SHIT OUTTA YOUR CAR AND IT'S NOT TO PRICEY EITHER>>


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Mar 8 2007, 09:27 PM~7437205
> *TRY DBC500 FROM PPG. USUALLY WITH 1-2 QUARTS YOU CAN FLAKE THE SHIT OUTTA YOUR CAR AND IT'S NOT TO PRICEY EITHER>>
> *


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

back from the dead!!!


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Has anybody tried this stuff with anything larger than .008? I've been mixing my flake with regular clear but I would prefer something not activated so I can put a lid on it instead of throwing away my leftovers. 

NEW! SG150 Intercoat Pearl & Flake Karrier


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bo Darville_@Feb 10 2007, 05:47 PM~7228019
> *Word to the many people working on my Caprice:
> 
> VincentVega
> ...


_
:thumbsup: :roflmao:_


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## arnout.. (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Apr 10 2007, 04:44 AM~7654589
> *Has anybody tried this stuff with anything larger than .008? I've been mixing my flake with regular clear but I would prefer something not activated so I can put a lid on it instead of throwing away my leftovers.
> 
> NEW! SG150 Intercoat Pearl & Flake Karrier
> ...


yeah i wonder about that too. anybody used it??

i use sg-100 now. did my frame with 3 coats of sg-100 with HOK's F-15 flakes.
1st coat with 6 dinerspoons flakes in a mixedquart of clear, then 7 and last coat 15 spoons. after that 2 more coats UC-35 to bury because i ran out of intercoat.
turned out great. ill post pics later.
oh and i spray with a budged primer gun suction feed and threw 2 marbles in it from the toystore, then each run shake the shit out it and go for the next. gun had a 1.5 mm tip, but i drilled it out to 2 mm. works perfect.


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Apr 9 2007, 07:44 PM~7654589
> *Has anybody tried this stuff with anything larger than .008? I've been mixing my flake with regular clear but I would prefer something not activated so I can put a lid on it instead of throwing away my leftovers.
> 
> NEW! SG150 Intercoat Pearl & Flake Karrier
> ...


I used a quart of this with regular flake and all the flake sat real nice. It a little thicker than SG100 and a little milky out of the can!


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Apr 9 2007, 08:44 PM~7654589
> *Has anybody tried this stuff with anything larger than .008? I've been mixing my flake with regular clear but I would prefer something not activated so I can put a lid on it instead of throwing away my leftovers.
> 
> NEW! SG150 Intercoat Pearl & Flake Karrier
> ...


I just used 2 gallons on a wagon with large flake, I really like it!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

SIKKENS anyone? im going to be using the new blending additive, theres a can in the mixing shelf that says binder,and it smells and looks just like the blending additive,


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt for bo


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Sep 27 2007, 05:37 AM~8879575
> *SIKKENS anyone? im going to be using the new blending additive, theres a can in the mixing shelf that says binder,and it smells and looks just like the blending additive,
> *


which additive are you talking bout, sikkens has like 3 blending adds????????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

how much that sg-150 run..
i know the sg-100 runs about 25 bucks a quart...
is the 150 the same?


----------



## arnout.. (Sep 27, 2005)

http://www.tcpglobal.com/hokpaint/itemdeta...no=HOK+SG150-QT


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 29 2007, 11:27 PM~8898551
> *which additive are you talking bout, sikkens has like 3 blending adds????????
> *


its the one used for spot ins and such.dunno exactly but its a new product in a blue quart can,ready to spray,


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Sep 30 2007, 01:23 AM~8898944
> *its the one used for spot ins and such.dunno exactly but its a new product in a blue quart can,ready to spray,
> *


ok, there is blending agents for clear and for base, for clear its reducer sra, but i believe you are talking about blending agents for basecoat, these are designed to be super thin and clear and just help with the blending of metallics by giving a smooth substrate so the metallics dont stand up or halo at the end of a blend, i would not recommend them for spraying flake, you would be better off using the transparency enhancer from either the lesonal or autobase plus system, they are perfectly clear and work great as a carrier for flake or pearl, i have used it many times.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Sep 30 2007, 10:49 AM~8900438
> *ok, there is blending agents for clear and for base, for clear its reducer sra, but i believe you are talking about blending agents for basecoat, these are designed to be super thin and clear and just help with the blending of metallics by giving a smooth substrate so the metallics dont stand up or halo at the end of a blend, i would not recommend them for spraying flake, you would be better off using the transparency enhancer from either the lesonal or autobase plus system, they are perfectly clear and work great as a carrier for flake or pearl, i have used it many times.
> *


good to know,ive been asking myself how to??? i never sprayed flake just ice pearls and im pretty nervous about screwing my whole car up,but iw ill try that, good looking out! :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arnout.._@Sep 30 2007, 02:09 AM~8898745
> *http://www.tcpglobal.com/hokpaint/itemdeta...no=HOK+SG150-QT
> *


much cheaper eat coastairbrush.com


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arnout.._@Sep 30 2007, 12:09 AM~8898745
> *http://www.tcpglobal.com/hokpaint/itemdeta...no=HOK+SG150-QT
> *


cheaper here by a buck..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

question..
when doin a flake job.. how long should u wait to cut and buff..


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 3 2007, 02:52 PM~8924393
> *question..
> when doin a flake job.. how long should u wait to cut and buff..
> *






that depends on the severity of the situation!if i have time enough and it has too much texture i flat sand the whole car with 600 and be care full not to knock color off of the flakes that are towards the surface and re klear that bitch!if i aint got that kind of time let it sit a couple of weeks out side to roast in the hot sun than sand and buff! also this depends on how much they paid for the job i aint gonna re klear a car that they bitched about the price! :biggrin: just my 2 $ every one is gonna have there own opinion!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Mar 8 2007, 02:27 PM~7437205
> *TRY DBC500 FROM PPG. USUALLY WITH 1-2 QUARTS YOU CAN FLAKE THE SHIT OUTTA YOUR CAR AND IT'S NOT TO PRICEY EITHER>>
> *


Thats what I used w/my HOK flakes to do my toilet seat. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

good topic,,bttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Sep 26 2007, 05:07 PM~8875598
> *I just used 2 gallons on a wagon with large flake, I really like it!
> *


and a great job you did!


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

^^^ Siskel & Ebert - 2 thumbs up


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TheCaptain566 (Aug 2, 2007)

I've done them a couple of different ways. I started by shooting through a high solids clear, which i found if I got any dieback it ruined the job. Lately I've been shooting through chromabase binder/balancer, with a fast reducer. I like it much better. It's easy to control being in basecoat form, plus if I need to do stripes or anything like that it's much easier than having to clear and cut and start over. Everyone will tell you a differnet way, if mostly just personal opinion.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: youcantfademe, LUXURIOU$LAC


BILLY , HOWS THE LAC COMING ALONG????


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 8 2008, 06:20 PM~10122375
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: youcantfademe, LUXURIOU$LAC
> BILLY , HOWS THE LAC COMING ALONG????
> *


slow but coming  :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 14 2008, 12:37 AM~9687967
> *and a great job you did!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

mav after seeing this wagon in person it really makes you want to learn how to shoot flakes and do patterns, such an inspiration!


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

will 36 ounces of flake cover a 91 fleetwood?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

i take that as a yes. :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

just bought this its da daddy roth flake bomber wit a .25 tip


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

how much did you pay for it?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 1 2008, 12:44 PM~10307247
> *how much did you pay for it?
> *


like 150 i think it was. i bought 1 and half lbs of large flake and 1lb of regular flake and da gun and it was all like 300 dollars.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

damn sorry to break it to ya but you paid $150 for a $85 gun.........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

and you're really gonna hate me when i tell you you could have gotten a mini detail gun with regulator PLUS that gun all for $85


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

ahhh maybe i'll edit my post and start selling my own with my own sticker :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 1 2008, 12:37 PM~10307166
> *just bought this its da daddy roth flake bomber wit a .25 tip
> 
> 
> ...


shit let us see it in action? :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 1 2008, 01:13 PM~10307465
> *shit let us see it in action? :cheesy:
> *


as soon as it warms it da caddy will be sprayed wit this


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 1 2008, 11:40 AM~10307628
> *as soon as it warms it da caddy will be sprayed wit this
> 
> 
> ...


will it come with a bigger pic of your avi? :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 1 2008, 01:51 PM~10307678
> *will it come with a bigger pic of your avi? :biggrin:
> *


ill send you a pm later of da pic and a few more. :biggrin:


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

waiting patiently... let me know the good word my man. thanks a bunch!


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

*I* like spitting a tack clear thinned normal. Then I cut reduce the regular 50/50 with reducer or lacquer thinner, a shit load of flakes. Back to normal spray able clear. 2-4 coats, sand reclear


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

what are the little black dots in the clear under shop light? will re-clearing help this


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

switch you gonna tell us or not bro...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hotrods316_@May 3 2008, 04:57 AM~10564347
> *switch you gonna tell us or not bro...
> *




pm'ed sory it took so long to reply


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

I want a pic of that avi. :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 1 2008, 10:54 AM~10307341
> *damn sorry to break it to ya but you paid $150 for a $85 gun.........
> *


looks like a regular cheap spray gun.. with a sticker on it..


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 1 2008, 01:40 PM~10307628
> *as soon as it warms it da caddy will be sprayed wit this
> 
> 
> ...



Spock,
Any updates on the cadi with the flake, I'd like to see it. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 3 2008, 06:59 AM~10564951
> *looks like a regular cheap spray gun.. with a sticker on it..
> *




it is i found the exact same gun but i lost the damn link if i find it again i'll post it


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hotrods316_@May 3 2008, 04:03 PM~10567510
> *Spock,
> Any updates on the cadi with the flake, I'd like to see it. :biggrin:
> *


NO NOT YET HOMIE IM JUST DOIN A FEW EXTRA THINGS TO DA BODY THEN ILL PAINT IT GOD WILLING I SHOULD BE SPRAYING IT IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS :biggrin:
HERE IS WHERE SHE IS AT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@May 3 2008, 12:36 AM~10564835
> *I want a pic of that avi. :happysad:
> *


HERE YOU GO :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 4 2008, 09:13 AM~10571801
> *HERE YOU GO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


more :thumbsup:


----------



## gears-n-grease (Dec 6, 2005)

So for us dumbies, would this be correct?
base coat
intercoat(or clear) with flake
lace or pattern using basecoat
clear (with candy or pearl if desired)
clear (x3 or more coats)


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

that is the perfect recipe :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

so spraying a solid color base back over top of the flake wont screw anything up? Sorry for the dummy question I just cant get that step to play in my head for some reason. anyone got an explanation for me.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Cant you over reduce regular clear to make your own intercoat?Laying a solid base over the flake will cover them up thats all but yeah can be done...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

great topic


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

why is it so hard to take a pic of a car with a lot of flake, might be my camera :angry:


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

lace or pattern, not cover up the flake


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

hoss 805 who in the hell is the girl man :worship: :worship:


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

bangbros.com she is hott


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

a quick question for the pros,

i just sprayed small sign blank with flake, i used the closest color to the flake wich is a basecoat, let it set for about 45 minutes,then applied my inter coat (sg100 )wich was reduced,strained it in the gun and added my flake to the gun.
it looks okay for the first time.

the only problen is it looks like i got 2 or 3 very tiny particals wich look like dust or a flake that stood up.

its still wet to wet sand.

would i be able to let it dry over night and wet sand tomarrow and add the final top coat of clear.?

would that work?

oh and teh flake is real small.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

if you sand the flake you will take the color off


unless its silver, all flakes are silver/chrome under the color.

once the clear settles a bit, but before it dries, you might be able to knock it down with your finger or something if its that bad.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

thanks bro


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

does any1 know the model of this gun or where i can get the same gun with out the stickers for a cheaper price?


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

harbor freight :uh:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 15 2008, 06:03 AM~10658644
> *does any1 know the model of this gun or where i can get the same gun with out the stickers for a cheaper price?
> 
> 
> ...




i will try and find it again on the net..........i found the exact gun cheaper.........


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Feb 2 2007, 01:54 PM~7155697
> *intercoat i deff the best way to spray your average flake, drys quick to tack between coats and very hard to run..i use a 2.1 Sharpe to spray most flake...but for your jumbo flake i use the good ole hopper gun ...sprays quicker than you can mixx it ,
> this one was sooo burried in flake i dont know why i even based it silver first....
> 
> ...


damm how many pounds did the truck take all together


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 15 2008, 12:03 AM~10658644
> *does any1 know the model of this gun or where i can get the same gun with out the stickers for a cheaper price?
> 
> 
> ...


Man just get it through roth talk to steve homeboy is cool as shit he'll give you all the advice you ask for cool people. Oh and da gun works awsome!!!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 4 2008, 10:53 AM~10571716
> *NO NOT YET HOMIE IM JUST DOIN A FEW EXTRA THINGS TO DA BODY THEN ILL PAINT IT  GOD WILLING I SHOULD BE SPRAYING IT IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS  :biggrin:
> HERE IS WHERE SHE IS AT
> 
> ...


Damn, I LOVE construction pics! My CoupeD has the same interior..must be an 84?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I sprayed my HOK silver miniflake on tuesday! I used the whole jar. I sprayed 4-ish coats mixed with sg-100. The first coat was bullshit cuz I was using my cheapo gravity gun w/the 1.4 tip, so I put the 2.0 tip on there and started sputtering. So then I hooked up my Sata 2000 w/the 1.5 tip and it layed like velvet. Also started mixing it right(3 tablespoons per quart of clear). Completely covered the metallic silver base! I think I'll just use my cheapo guns for primer...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 15 2008, 08:50 PM~10665510
> *damm how many pounds did the truck take all  together
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 16 2008, 06:40 PM~10671127
> *I sprayed my HOK silver miniflake on tuesday! I used the whole jar. I sprayed 4-ish coats mixed with sg-100.  The first coat was bullshit cuz I was using my cheapo gravity gun w/the 1.4 tip, so I put the 2.0 tip on there and started sputtering. So then I hooked up my Sata 2000 w/the 1.5 tip and it layed like velvet. Also started mixing it right(3 tablespoons per quart of clear). Completely covered the metallic silver base! I think I'll just use my cheapo guns for primer...
> 
> 
> ...


looks great


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 16 2008, 01:29 PM~10671015
> *Damn, I LOVE construction pics! My CoupeD has the same interior..must be an 84?
> *


  YES SIR. BUT I GOT SOMETHING UP MY SLEVE WIT DA INTERIOR NO MORE BENCH :biggrin:


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ok ok the gun has been found .

looks the same to me


















http://cgi.ebay.com/HVLP-Spray-Gun-Air-Too...bayphotohosting

i guess afer shipping, its afew dollars cheaper


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 16 2008, 06:56 PM~10673051
> *ok ok the gun has been found and it is alot cheaper as well .
> 
> looks the same to me
> ...


nice find :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 16 2008, 06:56 PM~10673051
> *ok ok the gun has been found and it is alot cheaper as well .
> 
> looks the same to me
> ...


nice find :cheesy:


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

harbor freight 19.99

















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@May 17 2008, 12:47 AM~10673268
> *harbor freight 19.99
> 
> 
> ...


hey i got 1 of those, does its job


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

What size tip you running in those Harbor Freight Guns?

Can you buy extra tips?

THANKS!!!!!


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

not sure but it looks jusl like the flake gun. i'm sure you can get diff. tips


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hotrods316_@May 21 2008, 05:16 AM~10701541
> *What size tip you running in those Harbor Freight Guns?
> 
> Can you buy extra tips?
> ...


the 1 i got has a 1.4 nozzle if i remeber right, i shoot .008 flake with it and for the price it works great


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

the harbor freight one does look like the flake gun.........


i found the exact gun in looks and everything it was a kit with a touchup gun and a regulator but i can't find it now dammit


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

this gun looks simular also from harbor frieght












Save paint and get a superior finish at the same time!

High volume low pressure sprayer reduces overspray so that more paint goes on your work, less into the air 
20 oz. cup capacity 
Fine adjustment knob for air flow 
Stainless steel needle and tip for use with water-based finishes 

Includes air regulator. Cup capacity: 20 oz; Nozzle: 0.054"; Required air pressure: 15-50 PSI; Air consumption: 9.5-14.8 CFM; Air inlet: 1/4'' 


ITEM 43430-8VGA

$39.99


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i'm almost tempted to buy that flake bomber, but i know as soon as i buy it i will find teh same gun with out stickers for probaly half teh price.


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

switchcraft, if you want one let me know they have a ton of them where i live.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@May 21 2008, 11:00 PM~10706009
> *switchcraft, if you want one let me know they have a ton of them where i live.
> *



???? harbor freight guns you mean???


lol we got one here too 


but i just bought a used one off ebay not to long ago with a devilbiss flg gun for CHEAP  


but thanks for the offer


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@May 16 2008, 11:40 AM~10671127
> *I sprayed my HOK silver miniflake on tuesday! I used the whole jar. I sprayed 4-ish coats mixed with sg-100.  The first coat was bullshit cuz I was using my cheapo gravity gun w/the 1.4 tip, so I put the 2.0 tip on there and started sputtering. So then I hooked up my Sata 2000 w/the 1.5 tip and it layed like velvet. Also started mixing it right(3 tablespoons per quart of clear). Completely covered the metallic silver base! I think I'll just use my cheapo guns for primer...
> 
> 
> ...


i use a 1.5 too and over reduce my clear and it lays out nice.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i need a pound of silver mini flake..
who has some..
wouldnt mind some daddy roth either


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 10 2008, 02:21 PM~11056372
> *i need a pound of silver mini flake..
> who has some..
> wouldnt mind some daddy roth either
> *


Give Roth a call. I just ordered 1lb of blue and 1lb of silver for hella cheap compared to HOK. Hopefully I will have pics this weekend


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Newbie question: Is there a reason you don't mix the flake in the base :dunno: Is is because it would come out blotchy :dunno:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

we used a grass seeder for boat flake back in the day!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 1 2008, 06:37 PM~10307166
> *just bought this its da daddy roth flake bomber wit a .25 tip
> 
> 
> ...




this is funny i am priming right now and just noticed my primer gun looks damn close to this gun..........

i payed $40 for it at menards and it comes with a 1.4 and a 2.0 tip!!!!

the ONLY difference i can tell is mine is blue and not chrome :biggrin: 


i will take some pics of it in about an hour or so after i'm done and post.........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

here's the pics........sorta looks like the harbor freight ones


----------



## My5t3Ry (Jul 17, 2008)

let me ask ...

if I were to get a .008 roth flake sprayed in my intercoat clear after a red base ... than I spray the monster .025 should I have good coverage ...

also whats the rule again of how much flake - per clear??


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jul 16 2008, 11:45 AM~11102484
> *this is funny i am priming right now and just noticed my primer gun looks damn close to this gun..........
> 
> i payed $40 for it at menards and it comes with a 1.4 and a 2.0 tip!!!!
> ...


Damn dog you been saying you gonna find the same gun for a whole lot cheaper and you stil haven't. The one u did find was only like 10 bucks cheaper. Just give up lol I get it I paid to much for a gun you win lol.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Jul 14 2008, 08:43 AM~11083196
> *Give Roth a call.  I just ordered 1lb of blue and 1lb of silver for hella cheap compared to HOK.  Hopefully I will have pics this weekend
> *


number.. how much you pay


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 17 2008, 10:19 PM~11116314
> *number.. how much you pay
> *


510 706 3200
$70 a pound


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

not bad...
thanks


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 17 2008, 04:54 AM~11107844
> *Damn dog you been saying you gonna find the same gun for a whole lot cheaper and you stil haven't. The one u did find was only like 10 bucks cheaper. Just give up lol I get it I paid to much for a gun you win lol.
> *




man i wish i would have saved the link to the gun i swear everything i said was true........keep talkin and i WILL find it :biggrin:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 18 2008, 01:13 PM~11120761
> *not bad...
> thanks
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jul 18 2008, 02:52 PM~11121527
> *man i wish i would have saved the link to the gun i swear everything i said was true........keep talkin and i WILL find it :biggrin:
> *


*im not talkin bro i said you win!! *
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Jul 18 2008, 10:11 AM~11120278
> *510 706 3200
> $70 a pound
> *


cheap


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 21 2008, 02:41 PM~11140212
> *cheap
> *


yeah they are bro i bought 2 1/2 lbs of flake from them plus their. *expensive flake gun*for 265 wit shipping


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 21 2008, 09:58 PM~11140905
> *yeah they are bro i bought 2 1/2 lbs of flake from them plus their. expensive flake gunfor 265 wit shipping
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jul 22 2008, 11:56 AM~11148029
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey hey its not funny!!! lol fucker!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jul 18 2008, 01:52 PM~11121527
> *man i wish i would have saved the link to the gun i swear everything i said was true........keep talkin and i WILL find it :biggrin:
> *


hey look fucker i found a gun cheaper than my gun wit out the sticker :biggrin: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/New-2-5mm-H...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt. i have a rookie question. can i fully flake panel by panel as long as i repeat my spraying technique such as passes\coats\method dump and re fill same amout of material? also after i get the effect do i just let it flash 15 to 20 minutes and spray 3 to 4 coats of top coat urethane clear to bury standard size flakes? once cured and i want to tape up for patterns do i lay a light or medium coat of sg-100 over the pattern color i just laid while its still taped up, or do i remove the tape and blend over?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

i dont understand the taping and protecting your last pattern part. i know patterns take time so is there a flash table involvd or do i have to clear over each pattern i lay while its still taped up? if ur window closes on ur pattern can it b scuffd and re intercoat cleard?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

trying to find out wether u shoot ur taped pattern with intercoat and the color mixed together, or just intercoat after the color for ur pattern has been layed? also do u leave ur pattern taped up if u have to shoot intercoat after the color of ur design pattern? if ur take to long after u intercoat what do u scuff sg-100 with to do more over it?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$+Feb 22 2010, 10:09 PM~16695364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why dont you just pay somebody to watch them flake and pattern your car Billy! lol  :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

u know i would love that. but unfortunatly 4 me i cant afford it 4 a while. tho id love to learn to make up 4 it. love learning new things to see if im capable of the technique. always trying to learn stuff that intrigues me. im a hands on type of fella and i feel i can pull it off somewhat decent. i have toner spraying expirience under my belt from work. thin like candies. i spray over 200 cabinets a day using topcoat clear. high solid pigments, translucent sealers, and toners. basically i shadow wood


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

i feel if i learnd that would be awarding enough other than a tight paint job. i got a great spray hand at work. and want to convert over from wood to hood .lol ha ha


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

I HAVE A ? FOR YOU ALL PAINTERS WHY DO YOU GUYS SAND YOUR WORK AFTER YOU FLAKED IT?IVE BEEN RESEARCHING PAINT AND BODY AND I CAME ACROSS THAT AND FREAKED OUT.I MEAN IT LOOKS CLEAN WHEN THEY FINISH BUT THEN THEY SAND IT DOWN AGIAN TO ADD CLEAR OR CANDY.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 26 2010, 09:43 PM~16734617
> *I HAVE A ? FOR YOU ALL PAINTERS WHY DO YOU GUYS SAND YOUR WORK AFTER YOU FLAKED IT?IVE BEEN RESEARCHING PAINT AND BODY AND I CAME ACROSS THAT AND FREAKED OUT.I MEAN IT LOOKS CLEAN WHEN THEY FINISH BUT THEN THEY SAND IT DOWN AGIAN TO ADD CLEAR OR CANDY.
> *




I always sand flake afterwards, the main reason is to knock the standing flakes down flat........

the other reason is to "flow coat" it this is this is done on show cars to get that deep look


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Feb 23 2010, 06:09 AM~16695364
> *ttt. i have a rookie question. can i fully flake panel by panel as long as i repeat my spraying technique such as passes\coats\method dump and re fill same amout of material? also after i get the effect do i just let it flash 15 to 20 minutes and spray 3 to 4 coats of top coat urethane clear to bury standard size flakes?  once cured and i want to tape up for patterns do i lay a light or medium coat of sg-100 over the pattern color i just laid while its still taped up, or do i remove the tape and blend over?
> *




I would say no, I say this because I never tried panel painting with flakes it would look uneven I think unless you are going fr 100% full coverage of flake then it might be possible....

I would at least walk the car or shoot flakes horizontially then vertically on the last coats.......

you want the flake to look even as well as lay even as possible 

good luck


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Feb 26 2010, 03:43 PM~16734617
> *I HAVE A ? FOR YOU ALL PAINTERS WHY DO YOU GUYS SAND YOUR WORK AFTER YOU FLAKED IT?IVE BEEN RESEARCHING PAINT AND BODY AND I CAME ACROSS THAT AND FREAKED OUT.I MEAN IT LOOKS CLEAN WHEN THEY FINISH BUT THEN THEY SAND IT DOWN AGIAN TO ADD CLEAR OR CANDY.
> *


im assuming to build up above the flake, and to get that nice depth look


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 26 2010, 04:10 PM~16734770
> *I would say no, I say this because I never tried panel painting with flakes it would look uneven I think unless you are going fr 100% full coverage of flake then it might be possible....
> 
> I would at least walk the car or shoot flakes horizontially then vertically on the last coats.......
> ...


yep im goin for full coverage. i assumed if I wasnt goin for full coverage then it would show real bad shadowing 2 inches or 3 from the edges because you would double up on your passes from overlap. but if your goin for the fully flaked look then i dont think it would matter because you cant control how the flake bounces off the light with each other, has to be fully covered.. to do it panel by panel(which i feel is the cleanest way for a full coverage flake job) i would still make sure i stuck with a spray pattern. just incase for millage purpose.


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

THAT FFLAKE GUN IS A VAPER GUN I HAVE A 2.2 TIP WITH ALUMINUM CUP AND I PAID 60 FOR IT OLD SATA RP TECHNOLOGY.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

roth spray gun, wow talk about profiteering 

click here to see one for 20 bucks...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 27 2010, 04:12 AM~16740295
> *roth spray gun, wow talk about profiteering
> 
> click here to see one for 20 bucks...
> *


umm i fucked up and paid da 150 for da roth gun 3yrs ago and well never again. i got 2 of these from ebay it has a 2.5 tip works awesome. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pro-2-5mm-H...=item2c534cc4ee


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 27 2010, 07:03 PM~16745252
> *umm i fucked up and paid da 150 for da roth gun 3yrs ago and well never again. i got 2 of these from ebay it has a 2.5 tip works awesome.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pro-2-5mm-H...=item2c534cc4ee
> *


For heavy flake I use a 3.5 tip


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Feb 27 2010, 11:45 PM~16746718
> *For heavy flake I use a 3.5 tip
> 
> *


3.5 god damn what the fuck they shootin wit that rocks?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

lol


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Feb 28 2010, 06:45 AM~16746718
> *For heavy flake I use a 3.5 tip
> 
> *



post pics of said 3.5 tip


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 28 2010, 02:15 AM~16746964
> *3.5 god damn what the fuck they shootin wit that rocks?
> *



:biggrin: undercoating gun?


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 28 2010, 12:33 AM~16747879
> *post pics of said 3.5 tip
> *


I will try to post em up tomorrow when I get back home


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Feb 28 2010, 05:22 AM~16748452
> *:biggrin: undercoating gun?
> *


 :roflmao: nope not a undercoat gun

the needle almost looks like a damn number 2 pencil  :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

damn now I really wanna see this tip!


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

Here are a couple pics of the 3.5 gun compared to my Sata 1.3 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 1 2010, 06:53 PM~16765422
> *:wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

thats a fuckin howitzer...


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 1 2010, 10:38 PM~16768561
> *thats a fuckin howitzer...
> *


  uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

son of a bitch.. i want one


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 2 2010, 09:41 AM~16770550
> *son of a bitch.. i want one
> *


x2


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

:wow: who makes that?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

10 pounds of .015 flake for $216.00 thats love :0 this is a company that specalizes in bass boats, flakes and gel coat additives

http://www.fibreglast.com/product/Sparklin...ts_Glitterflake


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 2 2010, 04:36 PM~16775120
> *10 pounds of .015 flake for $216.00 thats love :0  this is a company that specalizes in bass boats, flakes and gel coat additives
> 
> http://www.fibreglast.com/product/Sparklin...ts_Glitterflake
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

cant beat that. thats really cheap


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 2 2010, 02:32 PM~16773985
> *:wow:    who makes that?
> *


Shit I cant remember. :banghead: 
I will check in the morning......


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Mar 4 2010, 07:53 AM~16791894
> *Shit I cant remember.  :banghead:
> I will check in the morning......
> *




cool thanks


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Mar 4 2010, 12:53 AM~16791894
> *Shit I cant remember.  :banghead:
> I will check in the morning......
> *


dont hold out on us homie we want that desert eagle too :biggrin:


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT+Mar 4 2010, 10:18 AM~16795404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNIT I forgot!!! I will get it for ya though... :angry: :banghead:


----------



## adolph3560 (Feb 18, 2010)

hi:

so nice information..



-------------------------
PC TV


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by adolph3560_@Mar 4 2010, 06:49 PM~16799652
> *hi:
> 
> so nice information..
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by adolph3560_@Mar 5 2010, 03:49 AM~16799652
> *hi:
> 
> so nice information..
> ...



get lost hitler


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

OK after making you MO FOs wait long enough the 3.5 gun I have is made by airgunsa. I believe they are a divsion of iwata. www.airgunsa.com


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$+Feb 23 2010, 12:16 AM~16695468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im by no means as experienced a painter as some of these guys in here, but heres my .02 on this. . . 

when I lay patterns, I folllow the mfgr flash times, usuallly around 15 min, I dont like to clear over each pattern, I just tend to wait until the recommended safe tape time, I usually am shooting ppg base, or HOK base, or pearl/flake. PPG can be safely taped after like 45 min, no intercoat needed, HOK does not reccomend taping directly on their bases, they say to lay some intercoat, then tape on that, Ive done it both ways, and gotten away with tape on the HOK base MOST of the time, but Ive also had some lifting problems too, so to play it safe, I lay some intercoat if Im using HOK. If the sg100 sits more than a day or whatever the recoat window is, then I will lightly scuff it with a red scuff pad, and recoat. Hope this answers some of your questions, and like I said, I havent done nearly the amount of custom work some of these guys on here have, but I have had some sucsess on what I have done.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

first make sure your primer is on good than spray your base , buy under coating , i personaly sprayed a light coat of the undercoating and then then the flakes , i had a cup mixed with flakes on stand by already kuz the undercoating dries faster than regular clear , 






























i shot i coat of undercoat , 4 coats of flake with undercoat , and 2 really rwet coats of clear


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

by sayn under coating ur meaning sg-100, sg-150 or dbc 500? top looks good.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 6 2010, 08:01 AM~16811241
> *by sayn under coating ur meaning sg-100, sg-150 or dbc 500? top looks good.
> *



yes he means INTERcoat undercoating would screw the paint up bad...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

i could only imagine. it be melting off lol


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 7 2010, 06:03 PM~16822180
> *yes he means INTERcoat   undercoating would screw the paint up bad...
> *



yes inner coat :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

i used a quart for the roof :happysad: ,now ama cut the roof so i can lay my patterns :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEAD PRE$IDENT$_@Mar 3 2010, 11:36 AM~16775120
> *10 pounds of .015 flake for $216.00 thats love :0  this is a company that specalizes in bass boats, flakes and gel coat additives
> 
> http://www.fibreglast.com/product/Sparklin...ts_Glitterflake
> *


sent them an email....

the glitter flakes... it says .015 tip is recommended in the data sheet, and that the flake is .015 of and inch in the short description. what is the actuall size of the flake? are they .015? thanks. ive got some .004" flakes but i want to go bigger...

response...

Dear Ryder,

Thank you for bring that to our attention. The flake size is .015”, the nozzle required to shoot the flake would be at least 7/32”. I have told marketing about the mistake in the Data Sheet online. I hope this is helpful.

Sincerely,
Steve Harker
Sales Associate & Customer Service


sent them another email...

ok so .015 inches = 0.38 millimeters. im spraying .004 inch flakes = 0.10 millimeters out of a 1.4mm tip spray gun. 7/32 = 0.21875 inches = 5.5mm. your flake is roughly 3 times the size of the 0.10 at 0.38 mm. would i really need a 5.5mm tip to spray something thats a third of a mm. is there such a thing as 5.5mm gun? thanks nate...


waiting for the response email... but wow a 5.5mm gun wtf, may as well shoot it on with a grass seed spreader


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

naw thers a mistake in communication somewhere, they dont make that big of a tip.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

response 

I am going off the nozzles for our 120-A Gel Coat Cup gun. It has 2 nozzles specifically for glitterflake, a 7/32” and a ¼”. I hope this is helpful.



forgot i was dealing with fiberglass place, hes talking about a gelcoat gun that has a 5.5mm tip. it needs to be that big probably for the gelcoat not the flake... with the measurements of the flake i cant see needing anything more than a 1.6 to shoot that stuff for spray painting. were talking a third of a millimeter sized flakes. but ill find out soon enough. gonna order some and try it....


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 10 2010, 07:46 AM~16846850
> *response
> 
> I am going off the nozzles for our 120-A Gel Coat Cup gun. It has 2 nozzles specifically for glitterflake, a 7/32” and a ¼”. I hope this is helpful.
> ...



at MINIMUM shoot with a 1.8 i use a 2.2 the flakes are big if yo9u have ever shot these you will know why good luck


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

ill take your advise, i do have a 1.8 setup for my other gun. im doing a red flake job on my project car. ill post pics when it happens. still gotta jamb it up though, and put in the interior. so true that painters never paint cars for themselves lol. my daily driver has clear coming off the quarter and crows feet all over the roof....


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 10 2010, 12:36 PM~16851284
> *ill take your advise, i do have a 1.8 setup for my other gun. im doing a red flake job on my project car. ill post pics when it happens. still gotta jamb it up though, and put in the interior. so true that painters never paint cars for themselves lol. my daily driver has clear coming off the quarter and crows feet all over the roof....
> *


No kidding - I tore down my Monte to reshoot it and it has been in final prime for going on 5 years now. :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

this was last july 09. its rubbed now but still a ways to go. 92 holden commodore vp. equivalent to a caprice in australia but with a buick 3.8 liter. oh and as you can see i love tintable primer, saves doing seven coats of red base...


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

im in the middle of my first flake job and after the flake candy and clear its really rough what greit sandpaper should i take it down with? wet or dry? i will be adding some more flake pattern in another color so i will have to repeat the process again before final clear goes down. Also how much flake is recomended to mix ino the intercoat? it took me 6 coats to get a coverage i was satisfied with, is this normal?


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

you say it is rough after the kandy and clear, did you not clear over the flake and wetsand it flat before spraying the kandy ?? If not you now run the risk of rubbing through and damaging your color, to play it safe at this point I would recommend using 800 grit to get it semi flat , it will take quite a bit of work, be careful not to go to far just take off the roughness then use a red scotch brite with a sanding paste. after this , re clear, at least 3 to 4 coats then cut with 400 or 600 till all the orange peel is gone then reclear again with 2 to 3 good flow coats then cut and buff as needed. as for how much flake to add that is all up to what you are comfortable spraying.


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Mar 17 2010, 10:43 AM~16917127
> *im in the middle of my first flake job and after the flake candy and clear its really rough what greit sandpaper should i take it down with? wet or dry?  i will be adding some more flake pattern in another color so i will have to repeat the process again before final clear goes down. Also how much flake is recomended to mix ino the intercoat? it took me 6 coats to get a coverage i was satisfied with, is this normal?
> *


What steps did you do exactly? So you can get some good advice on what to do now. You put the flake in intercoat clear, then candy? then good urethane clear? How much clear?


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

thanks for the help guys, its really my first paint job and a candy flake job isnt really for beginners, lol. anyway im useing roth reg flake and house of kolor products my steps were 1 basecoat like 5 coats of flake mixed in intercoat then 3 coats of kk/intercoat followed by 3 coats of clear. i guess i should have done straight clear or intercoat and sanding before i laid any candy. but i still want to add some flake patterns so my thinking was to take it to the point im at now give a light sanding lay more flake patterns re clear sand agan and repeat clear and sanding untill satisfied at least this is ony for my motorcycle tank and fender so its not like it would take forever to keep sanding a whole car


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84+Mar 17 2010, 01:21 PM~16918454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would do it like FLEEZIE84 sugggested. The big thing is be real careful not to sand through the clear! Good luck. post some pics when you get it done


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

ok got my car back yesterday,i want more flake on the side what and how should i do it,i cant see itunless im close up on it.....


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

close up of the top


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Feb 2 2007, 06:54 AM~7155697
> *intercoat i deff the best way to spray your average flake, drys quick to tack between coats and very hard to run..i use a 2.1 Sharpe to spray most flake...but for your jumbo flake i use the good ole hopper gun ...sprays quicker than you can mixx it ,
> this one was sooo burried in flake i dont know why i even based it silver first....
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## sturmgewehr (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey, my question is I have had 2 cars that were "straight flake" paintjobs when I got them, both cars were simply based black then supposedly 8-10 jars of HOK standard flakes shot over till entirely covered,btw one was a green 75 cutty the other was a 79 2dr box done orange,same painter did both he also said it took 10 gallons of clear? Is this even near correct? I would think the paint would crack or lift being that thick? The box was a wrecked parts donar, the damaged panels showed thick paint but no lifting or loose paint,and I had the cutty for a while with no lifting issues? I am working out the color scheme for my 64ss and would really like the "bass boat" flake look again but dont want to waste a bunch of flake/time/clear ,,, Im tryin to estimate if the 10 jar/60 oz flake / 10gal clear(if they really used that much) is necessary or just basing the car a similar metalic color and shooting a jar or 2 over it would have the exact same look,or would this just make it look blotchy?? No patterns or candy after just simple solid flake car is what im after..thanks..


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sturmgewehr_@Nov 23 2010, 05:34 PM~19146309
> *Hey, my question is I have had 2 cars that were "straight flake" paintjobs when I got them, both cars were simply based black then supposedly 8-10 jars of HOK standard flakes shot over till entirely covered,btw one was a green 75 cutty the other was a 79 2dr box done orange,same painter did both he also said it took 10 gallons of clear? Is this even near correct? I would think the paint would crack or lift being that thick? The box was a wrecked parts donar, the damaged panels showed thick paint but no lifting or loose paint,and I had the cutty for a while with no lifting issues? I am working out the color scheme for my 64ss and would really like the "bass boat" flake look again but dont want to waste a bunch of flake/time/clear ,,, Im tryin to estimate if the 10 jar/60 oz flake / 10gal clear(if they really used that much) is necessary or just basing the car a similar metalic color and shooting a jar or 2 over it would have the exact same look,or would this just make it look blotchy?? No patterns or candy after just simple solid flake car is what im after..thanks..
> *


10 gallons is BS 
I would suggest using a base coat color close to the flake color myself. base coat, then the flake in a intercoat clear, like HOK sg150 or PPG dbc500 etc, then clear. then carefully block and reclear. I would say 2 - 3 jars of flake will be more than enough, any more is a waste.
Also hit up Detonator on here for the flake, he has a thread in body n paint "flake sale" Good luck


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

i wouldnt use a metalic base under the flake it will make the job look peppered and chaotic. if your going for a straight flake job just make your base (solid base) a few shades darker than the flake, makes it pop out and gives it depth. try a test panel and see for yourself...


----------



## sturmgewehr (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok,so the similar base just makes it so I dont have to over cover to fill in all the holes? Or does doing the black base then maybe the one or two extra coats of flake add a noticeable difference in the "depth" of the look?I remember in the trunk jams and lower pass quarter on my box it looked like I could see some of the black base behind the orange but couldnt see anything thru the green cutty (probably because it was so close to black out of the sun) ,My 62 has 2 light coats (2tablespoons each) of HOK abalone flake over the white roof but man it almost never shows up even in the sun? I guess I will buy 1.5 lbs of flake ,gallon of intercoat,2qt similar base ,and 1 or 2 gallons clear poly.. Should I stick with the 6 table spoon to qt mix for flake? or go more agressive? I will be using my cheap gravity primer gun if that makes a difference?
Thanks,,,


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sturmgewehr_@Nov 24 2010, 04:25 PM~19154511
> *Ok,so the similar base just makes it so I dont have to over cover to fill in all the holes? Or does doing the black base then maybe the one or two extra coats of flake add a noticeable difference in the "depth" of the look?I remember in the trunk jams and lower pass quarter on my box it looked like I could see some of the black base behind the orange but couldnt see anything thru the green cutty (probably because it was so close to black out of the sun) ,My 62 has 2 light coats (2tablespoons each) of HOK abalone flake over the white roof but man it almost never shows up even in the sun? I guess I will buy 1.5 lbs of flake ,gallon of intercoat,2qt similar base ,and 1 or 2 gallons clear poly.. Should I stick with the 6 table spoon to qt mix for flake? or go more agressive? I will be using my cheap gravity primer gun if that makes a difference?
> Thanks,,,
> *



well what color are you trying to do???

i did my regal gm bright red with hok red flakes and it looked nice as fuck with 4 coats of flake, but you could only see it when the sun hit or up close, but if it was sunny out that shit looked beautiful

all depends on what color ur trying to acchieve but i would never put more than 8 oz of flake on a car regardless, i used 2oz of ice pearl on my old monte and that shit was rediculously enough pop i cant imagine what these cars with over a pound of flake on em look like, wouldnt even want to put that much on a car myself personally


----------



## sturmgewehr (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah sounds like the roof of my 62 ,hits real good in street lights,but i think the white base is soo bright it blocks the sparkle of the flakes in the day,my buddy put green flakes on a yellow cutty and it looked horrible when no sun was shining like a kid threw on a bunch of glitter,I plan to go lime green or gold w/ this one.. here is a pic of the cutty that "supposedly" had 10 jars on it ,and the wrecked section ofthe box and one of my 62 the first time around back in 99',,, damn I miss cruisin this car....


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Nov 24 2010, 08:36 PM~19156425
> *well what color are you trying to do???
> 
> i did my regal gm bright red with hok red flakes and it looked nice as fuck with 4 coats of flake, but you could only see it when the sun hit or up close, but if it was sunny out that shit looked beautiful
> ...


Ice pearls and metalflake are completely different,you'd never get a good effect with 8 oz on a complete.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 24 2010, 07:30 PM~19156969
> *Ice pearls and metalflake are completely different,you'd never get a good effect with 8 oz on a complete.
> *


no kidding, to do a complete car in flake a pound is normal, and as far as i'm concerned if your looking for the bass boat flake job, spraying over black is the only way to go, thats how all the true old school flakers did it back in the day.

problem is back in the day they had hardcore products that allowed you to do this kind of stuff, these days with all the new laws its getting harder and harder and depending on where you live damn near impossible to get your hands on the right products needed to do it.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 24 2010, 09:30 PM~19156969
> *Ice pearls and metalflake are completely different,you'd never get a good effect with 8 oz on a complete.
> *



well ive never done a bass boat type flake job but when i did my regal with the 4oz it was two toned and it was the top half of the car and with the red base coat and red flakes it looked like it covered about 80% or so but since the base was so damn bright it had to be sunny out to see the true effect of the flake.


but damn a lb of flake just seems like so much flake to me lol

this was not even 4 oz over the top half of the car, wish i woulda did the red base darker but you learn from your mistakes plus it looked great in person



























this was 2oz of ice pearl over the WHOLE car lol WAY SICKERRR
the pics do it no justice it showed way more in person...




















but ya id like to see one of the cars with a pound of flake on it in person cuz to me thats alot of flake the monte in person almost looked like too much but that was also ice pearl, but yet only 2 oz


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Nov 25 2010, 10:18 PM~19166219
> *well ive never done a bass boat type flake job but when i did my regal with the 4oz it was two toned and it was the top half of the car and with the red base coat and red flakes it looked like it covered about 80% or so but since the base was so damn bright it had to be sunny out to see the true effect of the flake.
> but damn a lb of flake just seems like so much flake to me lol
> 
> ...


Go too light on the flake and it just looks like there's dirt in the paint,too peppery,ice pearl isn't the same,you can actually over-do ice pearl.
I did my baldy big body with 2 ounces as well(ice),and it pops like crazy in the sun,metalflake doesn't react the same way in small doses.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 26 2010, 01:03 PM~19168972
> *Go too light on the flake and it just looks like there's dirt in the paint,too peppery,ice pearl isn't the same,you can actually over-do ice pearl.
> I did my baldy big body with 2 ounces as well(ice),and it pops like crazy in the sun,metalflake doesn't react the same way in small doses.
> 
> ...



ya everytime someone wants flakes on something i make sure to do a test card because the wrong colors just look like dirt over the base without sunlite 


but ya i loved my ice pearl on the monte shit looks great in the sun


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

WHATS YOUR GUYS RATIO OF FLAKE TO INTERCOAT CLEAR??


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jan 5 2011, 03:36 PM~19511971
> *WHATS YOUR GUYS RATIO OF FLAKE TO INTERCOAT CLEAR??
> *


this is what i usually do wit bikes :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 5 2011, 02:18 PM~19512278
> *this is what i usually do wit bikes  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

HEY, CAN ANYONE CAN HELP ME ,I HAVE A GUN THAT HAS A NOZZLE 3.0 ON IT, IS THAT 2 BIG OR 2 SMALL ? THANKS


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The junk 53_@Jan 5 2011, 10:49 PM~19516701
> *HEY, CAN ANYONE CAN HELP ME ,I HAVE A GUN THAT HAS A NOZZLE 3.0 ON IT, IS THAT 2 BIG OR 2 SMALL ?  THANKS
> *


post up pics of the gun and where u got it. thats a good size tip for jumbo flake :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox+Jan 5 2011, 03:36 PM~19511971-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 5 2011, 11:05 PM~19516918
> *i usuallly mix till i think i got enough........then i add a lil more.
> *


x200000000000000


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 5 2011, 08:52 PM~19516747
> *post up pics of the gun and where u got it. thats a good size tip for me  :biggrin:
> *


 :boink:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 6 2011, 10:17 AM~19520040
> *:boink:
> *


----------



## The junk 53 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 5 2011, 09:52 PM~19516747
> *post up pics of the gun and where u got it. thats a good size tip for jumbo flake  :biggrin:
> *


THE GUN IS OLD SCHOOL , THANKS FOR THE HELP BRO. MY HOMEBOY IS USING IT RIGHT NOW ,WILL POST SOME PIC THIS WEEKEND. HE IS 2 USE IT ON MY TRUCK BUT I THINK AM GOING 2 USE MEDIUM FLAKE


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by The junk 53_@Jan 6 2011, 04:58 PM~19523771
> *THE GUN IS OLD SCHOOL , THANKS FOR THE HELP BRO. MY HOMEBOY IS USING IT RIGHT NOW  ,WILL POST SOME PIC THIS WEEKEND. HE IS 2 USE IT ON MY TRUCK BUT I THINK AM GOING 2 USE MEDIUM FLAKE
> *


micro flake dances like a mofo


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------

